# Future cars



## Brian G Turner (Jul 9, 2005)

Something of possible interest - discusses the rationale behind the design of cars in the film "Minority Report":

http://www.seriouswheels.com/top-Lexus-Concept-Minority-Report.htm



> In the film's design for its Washington,          DC setting circa 2054, a mass transportation system uses          electrical/magnetic energy - much like that which sends a bullet train          speeding along - with horizontal and vertical surfaces covered with          "roadways" made of magnetic discs that support and propel various          vehicles. In this accident-free, computer-controlled system, vehicles          move at speeds of 80 to 100 miles per hour. In the city's transportation          layout, private pods, taxis and multi-passenger cars all negotiate the          MAG-LEV system. As cars travel, they make seamless transitions between          vertical and horizontal surfaces.
> 
> "We discussed how a future goal will be individual transportation within          a mass transport system," says Belker. "The discussion gravitated from          traveling in personal cabins, into the direction of a futuristic car          which works on a MAG-LEV system – something between a capsule and a          car."
> 
> ...


----------



## Stalker (Jul 11, 2005)

Frankly, I didn't like Minority Report. Neither did I remember the future cars. No impression completely! What I would like to menion is that Mag-lev transportation has been real for 30 some years but until recently had remained only as prototypes. The very prinsiple is as easy as electric motor and uses the same idea.
I used to be a devoted visitor of free enrgy sites and saw other implications of electro-magnetic levitation - e.g. ones really levitating without any rails. Supposedly, by using the lines of electromagnetic field of the earth. An electro-magnetic lense? Some ufologists say pretty seriously that the UFOs use the same principle for their drives and that it was thunder on the 3rd of july 1947 that caused the UFO's crash at Roswell. 
So, future cars are going to have no wheels and will not need roads... What do you think?


----------



## Leto (Jul 11, 2005)

Isn't a Japan train  already using Mag-lev since at least the 80s ?


----------



## Stalker (Jul 11, 2005)

The only Mag-lev train now in operation that I know of is the line from Shanghai trade centre to the International airport built by German technology.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 11, 2005)

What really struck out for me in the article was the idea of the car becoming an almost literal part of the family home, simply to detach for travelling...


----------



## Stalker (Jul 12, 2005)

Just because the movie didn't strike my imagination, I remember just a few details from it and the car as the part of the appartment interior is not among them. But, yes, the very idea involving cars as part of the house may befome an option for houses to be built in the future. Why not?
What appeals me more is the idea of using clean and cheap energy sources for transportation. Let's also dicuss it!


----------



## stormbard (Aug 4, 2005)

Stalker said:
			
		

> What appeals me more is the idea of using clean and cheap energy sources for transportation. Let's also dicuss it!


For sure, that's what we all need, but how to convince the oil companies, at least until the oil begins drying up (not too long really!)


----------



## Stalker (Aug 4, 2005)

That's why, as I already mentioned in multiple posts, it is essential that all industries be redirected to consumption of hydrogen burners - absolutely clean (water vapour as exhaust) and more efficient (+200%). Water electrolysis tank may be installed in the cars and feed the englin with newly generated hydrogen through the pump. The desing of hydrogen burners has been known since early 20th century but oil companies all the times used to supress any research and technical development in the field in the fear to lose their superprofits.  
The problem you underlined is the biggest challenge the whole humankind has ever faced. Oil is an extremely valuable product for organic chemistry, agriculture and production of plastics. The option that I suggested was that oil companies invest money in studies of superhard heat-resistant polimers that alone would allow construction of hulls for spaceships with the purpose of colonisation of our Solar system, these polymer could also be used in car-, shipbuilding, construction of buildings and so on. Just imagine *monomolecular* carcass of a Ford or a Mersedes - it will be able to withstand direct hit of a canon shell!  
Or a shuttle *monomolecular* hull - cheap and as strong as diamond. No risk of damaging thermic covreings (it is simply not needed), no wearing out, no orbit repairs...


----------



## dreamwalker (Aug 7, 2005)

Guys, have you every figured out how they produce the hydrogen - its not always exactly as clean as everyone makes it out to be.

As for materials, the future is actually in using engery, electromagnetic fields to control and maniplute materials as we are fast approaching the limits of what traditional chemistry can offer us in terms of the "super strong" and the "super resistant"


----------



## Stalker (Aug 15, 2005)

dreamwalker said:
			
		

> Guys, have you every figured out how they produce the hydrogen - its not always exactly as clean as everyone makes it out to be.


Do you mean chemical agents used to separate the gases produced by electrolysis?


----------



## cyborg_cinema (Aug 15, 2005)

> As cars travel, they make seamless transitions between vertical and horizontal surfaces.


...freaky.


----------



## cyborg_cinema (Aug 16, 2005)

interesting how that works...


----------

